# Let's see your grulla minis......



## Tami (Mar 20, 2011)

I have always loved the grulla color. Would love to see what everyone has.....

Here is one of mine, a yearling colt. Sire is a black and his dam is a grulla. He isn't fully clipped yet as it is too cold yet, even though he is stalled in a heated barn.


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 20, 2011)

I love your boy Mrs. Tami.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Gorgeous colt, Tami. Grullo/a is also one of my favorite colors





This is my stallion, Blue Stars Hotrod Harley











And this is my mare, HMM Double Dazzle






She is due anyday now, in foal to Hotrod...Hoping for a duplicate!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a many dun horses including a couple grullo/grulla minis, both of whom are also grey





*Erica's Gone and DunIT*, 31" grey-grullo grandson of BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, great grandson of Egyptian King. National Top 10 / Multi Champion / AMHA Honor Roll:





















And *WFM's Passionately Dun*, one of DunIT's daughters:


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's MeMe's Mini Acres Morning Mist aka Misty



granddaughter of Little Kings Supreme Dream and Bronco Billy.


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Love that colt of yours, Tami!! I'd love to see him all clipped up this spring.

Grulla/o is one of my very favorite colors. This is our mare BuckOn's Bad Girl ~ "Trouble", a grulla daughter of Little King's Buck On Broadway. She is due to foal anytime, hoping she has another little bay or black dun beauty in there for our show string





With her gorgeous 2009 buckskin dun colt that I sold to a show home






Another pic that shows her stripe.






She has very strong barring on her neck, legs and face, love this mare! She has incredible show foals, her last foal, the 09 colt, sold very quickly to a show home and another great show home has already reserved next year's foal with Sparrow if we don't keep it


----------



## Tami (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Kayla....



His dam is due in a few weeks with a full sibling, hoping for a grulla filly that I can keep.......

Autumn, I LOVE your boy. He is so pretty.

Jill, I simply adore that photo of DunIt's baby photo......he is such a handsome boy.

Misty is a cute mare, love her silvery color.

And Shauna, I love Bad Girl....her son that Julie Smithback owns has such strong dun factor, he is pretty neat.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 20, 2011)

I Love Grulla/o Too!

I love All Duns for that matter





Here is my Silver Grulla Filly





I bought from Tami (Thank You Tami!



)

She is a Grand Daughter of Trouble





Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue

I only have a weanling Picture, hoping to get some new Clipped Pictures When it gets warmer

Well I couldn't Post the Pic

so here is a link to her Page





http://desertrealmhorses.com/PageIntrigue.html


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 20, 2011)

*KEEP THEM PICS COMING!!!*

I soooooooooo want one.

I really like what both Tami and Dusty Lanes has produced when it comes to the grullas and dunskins!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Tami. Do you still have your pinto colt, Oh Snap? I always admired him


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 20, 2011)

Tami said:


> I have always loved the grulla color. Would love to see what everyone has.....
> 
> Here is one of mine, a yearling colt. Sire is a black and his dam is a grulla. He isn't fully clipped yet as it is too cold yet, even though he is stalled in a heated barn.



Can I get one of him in mare form please!?!?!? He is awesome!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 20, 2011)

What exactly is the description of grulla? I have been told my new new little colt looks grulla and I have been told he is black. I don't know. I was used to bay or blue roan babies.

http://s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx220/vickie1955/


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is my grulla filly, Creta Hills Affair Of My Heart. aka "Affie"

She is also homozygous for tobiano.





I own her dam and had the oportunity to have her sire here for a short time so I am going to try for a full sibling next year.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is River Rose Jumping Jack, out of Stump Hollows Cinder a grullo mare, and sired by our Dell Tera bred stallion, River Rose Prince Charming. this is the first foal he has sired that doesn't have a blaze and white socks. Picture was taken last year, I hadn't clipped his legs yet. This year he is changing color, more black/blue. I gave him to my Grand son.

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc500/Riverrose28/100_1033.jpg


----------



## Georgia (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a picture of Fallen Stars Dun Right the mini that I had to put down. He was so sweet.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely horses everyone!!

Vickie gee-grulla/o is dun on black. I believe your colt is just black. Most foals are born muddled versions of their true color as a defense mechanism because in the wild they'd have to hide from predators til strong and fast enough to run. This is also the reason why foals with black points don't get them until they shed their baby fuzz.


----------



## LC Farm (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is mine, I can't wait to clip her.


----------



## CookieGirl (Mar 23, 2011)

My new girl is a Grulla Pinto! I don't have any good pictures of her yet, but once I do, I will definitely share! So many beautiful horses here, makes me love the color even more!


----------

